# Hummers



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

tuning fork,hummers i find then very interesting,which is the best way into them.?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Well you could get access to the sales corner and buy my f300 omega geneve just 30 more posts


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

They are usually not too expensive to buy a serviced one in good working order. Omega f300, Titus and Bulova are the main ones you see out and about for sale. You can find them at almost all of the usual places.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice Plug Gaz!

Bulova is the most readily available, but there are also Timex Electric watches out there (i don't know if they use the same sort of mechanism though)

Or you could save a bit more and get an Omega, or the very rare IWC. These are my two hummers, both bought from this forum in the past month. Get up to your 50 posts!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I believe that Timex tick rather than hum so as said Titus are probably the cheapest options, followed by Bulova.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Nice Plug Gaz!
> 
> Bulova is the most readily available, but there are also Timex Electric watches out there (i don't know if they use the same sort of mechanism though)
> 
> Or you could save a bit more and get an Omega, or the very rare IWC. These are my two hummers, both bought from this forum in the past month. Get up to your 50 posts!


 Have to say I really love your IWC


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Get a Titus & Solville NOS hummer of eBay. Send it to Paul (Silverhawk) for servicing.

Result - perfect piece of NOS watchery.

Without disrepect to any eBay sellers, the 'fully serviced' description may better be read as 'made to go'.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

finaly got one,very happy indeed!!!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Nice 218 accutron


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fantastic, looks like new!


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

condition is very good,just a few slight marks on dial and few light scratches here and there which the camera could hardley pick up.must say these are very interesting watches and could get me hooked very easy!!

as anyone a idea how long the battery will last in this sort of watch and also which is the correct replacement battery for the watch


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Battery should last a year the replacement is a Renata 344 which is recommended by silverhawk.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats up with the forum lately?

Why has no one said 'through the back' or 'through the front' depending on the model yet.....


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Whats up with the forum lately?
> 
> Why has no one said 'through the back' or 'through the front' depending on the model yet.....


Being a while since i have being on this thread, What a great response to 'hummer's,which is the cheapest way's into them'...your legendary reply "through the back" or "through the front" depending on the model yet.....


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Best thread title in ages - does 'buy her more beers' count?...


----------



## jude (Mar 24, 2009)

new to electric also..should the second hand always sweep with tuning fork movements?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jude said:


> new to electric also..should the second hand always sweep with tuning fork movements?


Yes


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jude said:


> new to electric also..should the second hand always sweep with tuning fork movements?


Yes.....

But not all electric watches are hummers......The electric balance wheel movement ones tick like a quartz..... Have a good browse of the site linked above 'Electric Watches' its THE reference site....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> jude said:
> 
> 
> > new to electric also..should the second hand always sweep with tuning fork movements?
> ...


BTW: got any interesting one to post about later today...once I've taken a few photos  .


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > jude said:
> ...


Yes please - can't wait - (how you manage to keep an idiot in suspense Paul :lol

ldman: :weed:


----------

